# so Im looking through ironmags pics of naked women tonight....



## SheriV (Apr 5, 2017)

cuz I save three pics a day to send to the hubs so he has pics to look at in his email first thing in the morning..and I come across this pic



why the hell is this whore with a bad boob job naked in a public bathroom and heels? think this is a strip club bathroom? wtf is going on here


----------



## blackwax (Apr 5, 2017)

Or her boyfriend said "I want three nudes a day in my inbox" and she just happened to be taking a dump when she remembered it.


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 5, 2017)

too nice a bathroom to be public or even a strip club, maybe a doctors office before or after plastic surgery?


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 6, 2017)

Definitely not her home but I agree with heckler it's not some store or strip club. Either a doctors office or a bathroom in an office somewhere... Maybe where she works. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Apr 6, 2017)

speaking of which- how would one send an email to sayyy...human resources anonymously and make sure all encoding on a pic is removed


----------



## SheriV (Apr 6, 2017)

I just noticed the sink in the stall- otherwise it looks like most women's bathrooms I've seen- but ya- office or medical facility style commercial ADA bathroom for sure


----------



## independent (Apr 6, 2017)

I have no problem with those boobs. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 6, 2017)

SheriV said:


> speaking of which- how would one send an email to sayyy...human resources anonymously and make sure all encoding on a pic is removed


make an anonymous email account and send from a public library, you trying to get the hubby fired


----------



## SheriV (Apr 6, 2017)

no-I'm trying to get someone else fired that almost got him in deep shit - and now her little mental herpes has spread to three other guys
and one of those guys might actually get fired because the company is buying her brand of bullshit


----------



## SheriV (Apr 6, 2017)

I would like to make it less complicated for them to choose a side- you know- with uhh- pictures of her naked in the company bathrooms that have very distinctive tile


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 6, 2017)

order an erotic magazine pay with green dot, addressed to said employee so it arrives at the office. or report their liscense plates to random shit like graffiti hotline


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 6, 2017)

have their car towed


----------



## SheriV (Apr 6, 2017)

her vehicle is in a secure parking lot ....porn wont work and may actually look like she's being harassed when shes the harasser (srs)
three guys have reported harassment by her- one guy even claimed she grabbed him- shes somehow managed to get it spun that they're harassing her- I have pics ..like the one that I started this thread with that says otherwise
nothings being done and its actually pissing me off


----------



## BadGas (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm here for the study material only..


----------



## Curt James (Apr 6, 2017)

SheriV said:


> why the hell is this whore with a bad boob job naked in a public bathroom and heels? think this is a strip club bathroom? wtf is going on here



Her bag's there. Could be any public bathroom. Some restaurant and she stepped out of her dress to snap a pic for fun?

And I've seen worse boob jobs.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 6, 2017)

I saw the bag..one boob has corners


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 7, 2017)

SheriV said:


> her vehicle is in a secure parking lot ....porn wont work and may actually look like she's being harassed when shes the harasser (srs)
> three guys have reported harassment by her- one guy even claimed she grabbed him- shes somehow managed to get it spun that they're harassing her- I have pics ..like the one that I started this thread with that says otherwise
> nothings being done and its actually pissing me off



Get a lawyer.  Lawyer sends the employer documents about a pending lawsuit for not taking care of possible sexual harassment and that will probably get their attention yesterday.  Bitch pants will be called on the carpet and grilled like a lump of ground chuck on a summer day in the backyard.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 7, 2017)

I'll pass it along to the guy thats may lose his job

she got a restraining order against a dude that worked at the local coffee shop and had security walking her to and from her vehicle for 6mths- this is armed security - this shit is nuts- the reason for the restraining order? he left a note on her truck- I can only imagine what she did to him leading up to it

shes blowing her boss -who has bragged about it- and make sense because she has zero background for the position she has- shes had three safety violations in the recent past who would have gotten any male employee be escorted off the property promptly but somehow it earns her praise from her boss? 

best part is..is somehow at some company outing the fact that shes blowing the boss came up in front of her bf and all hell broke lose- so she strolls into hr the next day and makes a sexual harassment complaint against both of them and then a third guy that no one knows comes out and says shes sexually harassed him and inappropriately grabbed him- so she complains about him too

how the fuck is this not obvious to HR that she is the problem?


----------



## independent (Apr 7, 2017)

I bet she's a great lay. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Apr 7, 2017)

She'd have to be wouldn't she?!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 7, 2017)

Out of *14k+ pics* you find this one? lol


----------



## SheriV (Apr 8, 2017)

I look through a lot every day curating the collection..lol


----------



## independent (Apr 8, 2017)

SheriV said:


> She'd have to be wouldn't she?!


With a body like that I would think so. Hey I'm a guy, she  could just lay there and do nothing and it would be fine lol. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2017)

SheriV said:


> View attachment 63576
> 
> why the hell is this whore with a bad boob job naked in a public bathroom and heels? think this is a strip club bathroom? wtf is going on here



why is she a whore? she might just be a stripper.


----------



## chocolatemalt (May 31, 2017)

SheriV said:


> speaking of which- how would one send an email to sayyy...human resources anonymously and make sure all encoding on a pic is removed



Way late but... I'd use a dedicated anonymous OS on a thumbdrive, like "Tails", and some coffee shop wifi like already suggested.  Dedicated anon email service too of course.  That combo should ensure you're not flubbing some basic giveaways in your browser or OS that will finger you.  Dedicated LE investigation might get the wifi location, date & time, then pull security cam vids but you'd have to be causing serious trouble to justify that.  Easy to defeat with a disguise, cash-only payments, and accessing the wifi from a neighboring business instead of right in the shop but now we're in paranoid crazyland, lol.

Scrubbing pics:  Best method I've come up with is to view the pic with one app (browser or pdf viewer) and then do a *selective screen capture* of the pic (which copies *pixels only*), paste it in a fresh canvas of some unrelated photo editing app or even MSPaint or whatever, then finally examine the EXIF data to ensure it's basically blank (it should be -- no fresh GPS, author, or other info being inserted) and you're home free.  

Most peeps will be satisfied to edit or scrub the EXIF in some manner, whether in the app or with a utility, but in that case you're still trusting that no new data standards have slipped something through that filter, or that previous revisions in the document aren't preserved somehow (an editing history), etc.  This is the whole blacklist vs. whitelist concept -- the former is essentially whack-a-mole and always fails in the long run... it requires omniscience on the part of the user in a world of ever-changing and growing complexity.


----------



## chocolatemalt (May 31, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> too nice a bathroom to be public or even a strip club, maybe a doctors office before or after plastic surgery?



Maybe I've frequented way-too-fancy strip clubs but I've seen some damned clean bathrooms manned at all times by an attendant who makes an absolute killing in tips.  I guess he's motivated to keep it spotless.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 2, 2017)

blackwax said:


> Or her boyfriend said "I want three nudes a day in my inbox" and she just happened to be taking a dump when she remembered it.



LOL, that is funny


----------



## JR. (Jun 3, 2017)

love her!


----------



## SheriV (Jun 3, 2017)

chocolatemalt said:


> Way late but... I'd use a dedicated anonymous OS on a thumbdrive, like "Tails", and some coffee shop wifi like already suggested.  Dedicated anon email service too of course.  That combo should ensure you're not flubbing some basic giveaways in your browser or OS that will finger you.  Dedicated LE investigation might get the wifi location, date & time, then pull security cam vids but you'd have to be causing serious trouble to justify that.  Easy to defeat with a disguise, cash-only payments, and accessing the wifi from a neighboring business instead of right in the shop but now we're in paranoid crazyland, lol.
> 
> Scrubbing pics:  Best method I've come up with is to view the pic with one app (browser or pdf viewer) and then do a *selective screen capture* of the pic (which copies *pixels only*), paste it in a fresh canvas of some unrelated photo editing app or even MSPaint or whatever, then finally examine the EXIF data to ensure it's basically blank (it should be -- no fresh GPS, author, or other info being inserted) and you're home free.
> 
> Most peeps will be satisfied to edit or scrub the EXIF in some manner, whether in the app or with a utility, but in that case you're still trusting that no new data standards have slipped something through that filter, or that previous revisions in the document aren't preserved somehow (an editing history), etc.  This is the whole blacklist vs. whitelist concept -- the former is essentially whack-a-mole and always fails in the long run... it requires omniscience on the part of the user in a world of ever-changing and growing complexity.




sooo- my husband gets dragged into HR again over this sloot - and he is asked if he has and is distributing pics of her.
he says no- wanna check my private and personal phones? I want nothing to to do with the skank- but if you want pics my wife has copies.. LOL!
HR was a little surprised- Im like come at me bro- I own the phones 
hubs was cleared from the whole mess.
they haven't asked me for the pics- sending them isn't in my best interest at this point- looks like some other cunts are gonna go down tho


----------



## cube789 (Jun 4, 2017)

SheriV said:


> sooo- my husband gets dragged into HR again over this sloot - and he is asked if he has and is distributing pics of her.
> he says no- wanna check my private and personal phones? I want nothing to to do with the skank- but if you want pics my wife has copies.. LOL!
> HR was a little surprised- Im like come at me bro- I own the phones
> hubs was cleared from the whole mess.
> they haven't asked me for the pics- sending them isn't in my best interest at this point- looks like some other cunts are gonna go down tho



Am I the only one that finds it hot when women say the C word?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 4, 2017)

cube789 said:


> Am I the only one that finds it hot when women say the C word?



I like it.


----------



## sixsix250 (Jun 5, 2017)

Damn SheriV,  can you email me 3 nudes a day?


----------



## sixsix250 (Jun 5, 2017)

Btw. I've seen your nudes.. Your way hotter!


----------



## SheriV (Jun 5, 2017)

Thank you


----------

